# Need help 2005 Altima S no acceleration and starts intermittenly



## sonarwife96 (Feb 1, 2015)

I bought an 2005 Altima S for my daughter. Newer engine was installed before I bought it. First thing that I was made aware of was the car wouldn't accelerate. At this time this car still is having issues. The first thing we did was ck the cat converters to see if that was the problem. Nope.. Then changed the O2 sensors. Nope. Ran diagnostics and no codes.Changed the Crankshaft sensor. Another thing is the key wont come out sometimes out of the ignition. Does anyone know what could be the problem??
Any help to get my daughter on the road would be much appreciated!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The accelerating problem might be due to the "throttle valve" and the "accelerator pedal" relearning procedure not performed after installation of newer engine.


----------



## bic5555 (Feb 3, 2015)

The problem is you bought a nissan; like me, i have a rogue 2013. I had issues with my rogue, and nissan even charges me some of the repairs. Their 3yr guarantee is a joke. Go buy a honda, or toyota, which never break.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Trust me, Hondas and Toyotas break, too. I know because I've worked on them!


----------

